
How OpenGL works: software renderer in 500 lines of code - adamnemecek
https://github.com/ssloy/tinyrenderer/wiki
======
gravypod
There are a few things I cannot find tutorials for within OpenGL:

    
    
      - 3D Camera with no gimbal lock.
      - Paging landscape
      - Tutorial showing what you can and cannot move into shader scripts

~~~
slavik81
> \- Tutorial showing what you can and cannot move into shader scripts

I'm not sure what you mean by that.

~~~
gravypod
Well basically, what is acceptable to move onto the GPU.

I've seen some games that move the whole camera management onto the GPU.

